
Benchmarks for the Top Server-Side Swift Frameworks vs. Node.js - jswny
https://medium.com/@rymcol/benchmarks-for-the-top-server-side-swift-frameworks-vs-node-js-24460cfe0beb#.2hlh0v866
======
fucknode
Oh hey look, a single-threaded runtime running a callback-oriented language
performs poorly. how surprising.

